# Howdeeee from south central North Carolina



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome from just north of you. Gaston Co has a very good bee club.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and back to bee keeping! Been a few changes, probably, while you were gone but you should catch up fast, especially with this forum.


----------



## Shh-Boom (Mar 11, 2016)

Hey, Hey, thnx, counting on the forum bringing me more up to daty


----------



## Shh-Boom (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm in Gaston Co. near Lake Wylie. Where & when does club meet?


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Shh-Boom said:


> I'm in Gaston Co. near Lake Wylie. Where & when does club meet?


Actually, I attend Lincoln Co Beekeepers which is very good too. A friend attends both and it's sometime towards the end of each month on a Tuesday. They meet at the agricultural and office place up 321 from Gastonia, then left on 279/275 & on left. Mecklenburg also has a great one. I don't know when they meet. 
If they are like Lincoln Co, there is a $20.00 or so membership fee per year, but you can attend for awhile & no one will care if you don't pay. We have a speaker or film each month & then discussion. Most seem to hang around & talk for half an hour afterwards. Good time to get questions answered.


----------



## Shh-Boom (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks for the info, i'll check inot it.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------

